# Covenant and Kingdom



## arapahoepark (Dec 4, 2014)

Are there any books or resources that tie together covenants and then Kingdom inaugurated from a Reformed view not not NCT (i.e. Kingdom Through Covenant by Gentry and Wellum)?


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 6, 2014)

It"s something you could trace our yourself and possibly learn more that way than in any book.

Remember God was king in Israel until the monarchy. Thereafter He ruled by His kingly mediators. The Davidic Covenant would be of particular focus for your study.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeddyB1689 (Dec 9, 2014)

_The Kingdom of God_ by Jeff Johnson. Very new. http://www.amazon.com/The-Kingdom-God-Expression-Covenant/dp/1599255030


----------

